# Presenting: Curly!



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Resistance is useless. You must love me!









He is missing quite a bit of his lower ruff because I clipped away a huge snarl.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh my he is a handsome guy! Look at the color in those eyes!

He already reclining in luxury on your beautiful handmade quilts! Welcome home Curly! Thank you for taking him into your heart and home Heidi


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

He's a beautiful kitty, and he looks at home already.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He's a gorgeous boy! :luv


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh my, he is a looker :luv I loved reading the story about him, Heidi. I am so happy that you and this charmer found each other


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

:love2 :heart :love2 :heart 

I am in love!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Lisa 216 said:


> ...am so happy that you and this charmer found each other


Oh, he IS a charmer! Husband picked him up this evening and Curly 'hugged' him around the neck and inspected his beard and then brushed his face against the beard, purring and trilling all the while! He really is a love-kitty. He is also very 'soft' when he plays with us, very mild teeth and no claws when he grabs our hands. I hope he gets along with the other kitties. I know Malibu is NOT impressed with smelling his presence.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

He is such a handsome kitteh!  I love those golden eyes :love2
He looks like he could be a Maine **** mix.

Some kitties like humans with facial hair. It makes us seem more 'cat-like' to them.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'll have to tell Hubby to keep his 'whiskers'.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

He is so cute, congrats on the new kitty!


----------



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

What a cutie !!  I really think that Orange/white kitties are the cutest!!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

he is soooooooo handsome!! :love2


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Heidi Id love to send Curly a cat nip ball to welcome him into your home. If youd PM me your address Ill have it sent to your house. Its a cat nip ball Ive ordered from Etsy. My cats love them. They are cute laying around the house too. She only has a few left and its in his colors!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Thank you Merry, Curly would love it. He drools all over the catnip toy I keep in the bedroom. He really goes all goofy for it.

I keep him in the bathroom at night so my sleeping buddies can have free reign of the room. During the day I let him roam the room. Today when I layed down for a snooze, I left him in the room with me and he snuggled with me. Earlier, I went in to visit him and I flopped on the bed and he came up and patted his feet on my face and forehead, then trilled and 'loved' his cheeks on my nose and then layed his whole chin/jaw/throat on my forehead and purred. 
He really is sweet!
h


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh. my gosh! I want him!! His face looks just like my Majin Buu's! Except Buu was grey, not orange.
He's so handsome!!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

He is LUSH! What a handsome guy. Looks like butter wouldn't melt. What a babe!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Heidi, that first picture is GORGEOUS!! What a beautiful cat you have found. He must feel like he's in heaven!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

He is SO comfortable being inside! 
Husband is certain he was a housecat until he started smelling like a tomcat. He is a snuggle-love, very comfortable being held, and being cradled upside down. You can touch and scrubble him anywhere. He loves to play but is very gentle with your skin, with both claws and teeth. When you walk in the door, he trills at you and comes to greet you and if you keep talking to him, he keeps talking to you.
We think he is very happy to have found 'people to love him' again.

His cut on his chest is healing. Scabbed over nicely and he isn't bothering it at all. Tonight I take away his food and tomorrow morning we leave early to drop him off at the Humane Society for neutering and vaccinations. I pick him up Tuesday morning. I may ask if I can p/u Monday evening if they are able to do him first thing in the morning and he has recovered from anesthesia enough. Mornings are a very bad time for me to be traveling with my health problems, and I just don't like kitties being away over night. They never give me loaner-cats to get me through the night. :wink: 










Look on his right front foot, I'm not sure, but I think he may have a spot of color on one toe. His feet were dirty from being outside so long, but as he is inside, he is getting cleaner and cleaner...but that one toe still has a 'dirty spot' that I think could be a spot of color...
=^..^=


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Heidi, his face reminds me of your Rusty. He sounds like an absolute sweetheart.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I have thought of Rusty, too. I wonder if they could be related...possibly Curly could be a son of Rusty?








Dropped Curly off at the Humane Society s/n clinic and will pick him up tomorrow morning. He rode nicely in the carrier. Just a little crying and clawing/biting to get out. He tried to kill one of my Betta fish last night. 4:30am CRASH! I leaped up and dashed in the bathroom, located the fish and scooped him back in his fish container and scooped water out of the other Betta container for the poor, traumatized fish. I'll be putting the bath rugs in the dryer in a bit.
What a Stooge!
h


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

He won't be up to fishing after the big snip, poor thing.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

My Betta (his name is Bite Me) will be relieved!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

What a big handsome boy....and I thought of Rusty when I first saw his pic too. Hope the snipping went well.


----------

